# Census - Citizenship - Supreme Court!



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 23, 2019)

A Decade Of Implications At Stake, Supreme Court Hears Census Citizenship Question

Here we go, should the census have a citizenship question in it? I think it should. Now the Leftists argue that ~6.5mil people will not fill it out if this is the case for fear of deportation, etc. and as such those areas won't have accurate representation in Congress. IDC. If you're not a citizen then state so and deal with the consequences.

Population counts from the 2020 census will determine how many congressional seats and Electoral College votes each state gets for the next decade. The data also guide the distribution of an estimated $880 billion a year in federal funding for schools, roads and other public services.



Thoughts?


----------



## Maxdeath (Apr 23, 2019)

If you are not a citizen then you should not count toward representation or electoral votes.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Apr 23, 2019)

We will win this if they follow the law and Constitution. 



Supreme Court hears arguments on 2020 census citizenship question


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 23, 2019)

We might win this one, lets hope we do.

Foregone conclusion the court libs, who like all libs, see no difference between a citizen and an illegal, will vote to keep the citizenship question off the census. 
They are scared shitless that average Americans might see just how many illegals are here.


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 23, 2019)

When the Constitution (and common sense) is taken into consideration the left should lose in every case.

Hopefully Roberts will get over himself and stop handing bed wetters any benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Edgetho (Apr 23, 2019)

I wouldn't bet The Ranch on it.

Not sure the Constitution draws a distinction between Citizens and residents.

It should, but I'm not sure it does


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 23, 2019)

Exactly my point. Let's put everything out in the open.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 23, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> I wouldn't bet The Ranch on it.
> 
> Not sure the Constitution draws a distinction between Citizens and residents.
> 
> It should, but I'm not sure it does


The founders papers do.


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 23, 2019)

Just Curious.....why don't Democrats and snowflakes want to know how many illegals they have allowed to enter into the United States so far?


----------



## Edgetho (Apr 23, 2019)

depotoo said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't bet The Ranch on it.
> ...




Yeah, but they're not considered 'Founding Documents'

The Constitution, The Northwest Ordinance, The Declaration of Independence, The Articles of Confederation.

SCOTUS often cites things like the Federalist Papers and the Preamble but does NOT base its decisions on them.  Only on Amendments and Articles of the US Constitution.

They might be able to connect the 16th Amendment to the Article requiring a Census (Article 1?) but that will take a full cooperation of the 'conservatives' on the Court.  And Roberts is looking less like a Conservative than a RINO and Kavanaugh has disappointed a couple times already.

I hope Trump gets his way.  Apportionment is more important than people realize


----------



## The Original Tree (Apr 23, 2019)

*I really can't see how asking someone if they are a Citizen is somehow illegal?  They ask this on Employment Applications.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Apr 23, 2019)

*If you are allowed to ask if you are a US Citizen on an employment application, why are you not allowed to ask this on a Census?*


----------



## jwoodie (Apr 23, 2019)

The Constitution used the term "persons" for the purpose of counting 3/5 of the slave population for Congressional apportionment.  The 13th Amendment made this a moot point by making such persons citizens.  As a result, there is no longer any basis for counting anyone but citizens for this purpose.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 23, 2019)

The Census is coming soon. Maybe all Republicans should lie on the Census and report them as having 15 adult white people per household so their region gets more money? We need to compete against those areas that have a lot of illegals or prisoners they are adding to the Census.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> The Census is coming soon. Maybe all Republicans should lie on the Census and report them as having 15 adult white people per household so their region gets more money? We need to compete against those areas that have a lot of illegals or prisoners they are adding to the Census.


You already take far more than you put in.  Don't get greedy.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Census is coming soon. Maybe all Republicans should lie on the Census and report them as having 15 adult white people per household so their region gets more money? We need to compete against those areas that have a lot of illegals or prisoners they are adding to the Census.
> ...


Liar!


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 23, 2019)

The supreme court justices are insinuating that the census question on citizenship can stand.....another potential loss for open border nuts....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Census is coming soon. Maybe all Republicans should lie on the Census and report them as having 15 adult white people per household so their region gets more money? We need to compete against those areas that have a lot of illegals or prisoners they are adding to the Census.
> ...



I doubt that.

The amount of taxes I pay from property to income to fuel consumption to sales tax tell me I pay far more into the system than most...


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 23, 2019)

Do a search before you make a thread.

Dupe thread.

Census - Citizenship - Supreme Court!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 23, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



It occurs two me that ewe mean "Lyre".


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Red states are the takers.  They are trying to take more and more.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> You already take far more than you put in. Don't get greedy.


So you want the rich to start keeping all their money?


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > You already take far more than you put in. Don't get greedy.
> ...


I want red states to join the 21st century


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> I want red states to join the 21st century


You want people in MAGA hats to be beaten in public by psychotic leftists? You want small children to be pumped full of
hormone and puberty blockers because unbalanced parents think gender dysphoria gallops through schools the way measles do? You want the Green New Deal and trillions of dollars of debt for a highly doubtful socialist scheme?

Why would anyone want that?


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 23, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > I want red states to join the 21st century
> ...


I want them to stop being backwards yokels that spurn modern job skills


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Apr 23, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> I want them to stop being backwards yokels that spurn modern job skills


I'm not certain they do. Have you ever been to Utah? Texas? Tennessee? Arizona? North Carolina?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 23, 2019)

Edgetho said:


> I wouldn't bet The Ranch on it.
> 
> Not sure the Constitution draws a distinction between Citizens and residents.
> 
> It should, but I'm not sure it does



it doesn't that's the lefts argument


.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 24, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *If you are allowed to ask if you are a US Citizen on an employment application, why are you not allowed to ask this on a Census?*




Because the fucking Left knows it would cost them at least 6.5 million legal voters shrinking their electoral representation accordingly, and they ADMIT THAT HERE:

Justice Department refuses to comply with congressional subpoena for testimony on citizenship question and 2020 Census

Read down forth paragraph from end.

There goes Hillary's "popular vote."


----------



## The Original Tree (Apr 24, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *If you are allowed to ask if you are a US Citizen on an employment application, why are you not allowed to ask this on a Census?*
> ...



*The left claims Russia interfered in our Election, but Refuses to vote for a Secure Voter ID Law.*


----------



## 22lcidw (Apr 24, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Technically there are areas in the red areas that do take. But the blue areas take the most. And the Blue states have taken most of the taxes in breaks against the good of the union.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 24, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Blue states pay in far more than red states.  Red states can’t manage their own shit.  Probably because they elect people who swear they won’t.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Apr 26, 2019)

I love it!  

If you listen closely while reading this poorly reasoned propaganda piece by Slate you can hear teeny-tiny violins playing softly. The author is clearly triggered.

The Roberts Court Is Considering the Legal Reasoning of Jim Crow to Uphold a Rigged Census


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 26, 2019)

on the other hand,  Democrats don't want anyone to know how many illegals are in the country, because when they again start pushing the amnesty known as "comprehensive immigration reform," they will bring up the "eleven million" myth again.

Personally, I don't imagine that there are a lot of illegals who will be filling out the census forms, one way or another.  Barry O told us they were living "in the shadows" and I suspect that's where they will remain - at least for now.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 26, 2019)

I guess the author forgot Section Two of the 14th Amendment. My B/U.

*Section 2.*
Representatives shall be apportioned among the several states according to their respective numbers, counting the whole number of persons in each state, excluding Indians not taxed. *But when the right to vote at any election for the choice of electors for President and Vice President of the United States, Representatives in Congress, the executive and judicial officers of a state, or the members of the legislature thereof, is denied to any of the male inhabitants of such state, being twenty-one years of age, and citizens of the United States, or in any way abridged, except for participation in rebellion, or other crime, the basis of representation therein shall be reduced in the proportion which the number of such male citizens shall bear to the whole number of male citizens twenty-one years of age in such state.
*
To put it simply, non-citizens are not to be counted for representation because they are not eligible to vote. It wouldn't be a "rigged census", it's the way it should be done.

.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Apr 26, 2019)

OKTexas said:


> I guess the author forgot Section Two of the 14th Amendment. My B/U.
> 
> *Section 2.*
> Representatives shall be apportioned among the several states according to their respective numbers, counting the whole number of persons in each state, excluding Indians not taxed. *But when the right to vote at any election for the choice of electors for President and Vice President of the United States, Representatives in Congress, the executive and judicial officers of a state, or the members of the legislature thereof, is denied to any of the male inhabitants of such state, being twenty-one years of age, and citizens of the United States, or in any way abridged, except for participation in rebellion, or other crime, the basis of representation therein shall be reduced in the proportion which the number of such male citizens shall bear to the whole number of male citizens twenty-one years of age in such state.
> ...


Great educational post. Thank you!


----------



## kyzr (Apr 27, 2019)

That's the way the census should be done.  Count the citizens and the non-citizens separately.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 27, 2019)

The left are always trying to downgrade the number of illegals in this country.  We say it's over 20 million and they say it's closer to 11 million.  No matter how many millions are here, the left also tries to convince us they are all angels, and they would never dream of voting illegally even though Democrats heavily favor them being here.  

If you believe that, then I have a bridge to sell ya.  As Voter-ID is spreading across the land, Democrats realize they are losing the criminal/ illegal vote, and it needs to be replaced.  So their new push is having kids and criminals legally vote since few of them would actually vote Republican.  

If a Democrat can't win by the rules, simply change the rules so Democrats can win.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Apr 27, 2019)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The left are always trying to downgrade the number of illegals in this country.  We say it's over 20 million and they say it's closer to 11 million.  No matter how many millions are here, the left also tries to convince us they are all angels, and they would never dream of voting illegally even though Democrats heavily favor them being here.
> 
> If you believe that, then I have a bridge to sell ya.  As Voter-ID is spreading across the land, Democrats realize they are losing the criminal/ illegal vote, and it needs to be replaced.  So their new push is having kids and criminals legally vote since few of them would actually vote Republican.
> 
> If a Democrat can't win by the rules, simply change the rules so Democrats can win.


 They are completely corrupt to the core!


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Apr 27, 2019)

HUH???????  What does Jim Crow have to do with simply trying to find out how many people are in our country illegally?  Sheesh, what is wrong with you folks?  We have every right in the world to ask someone if they are a citizen, if they are here legally or illegally.  Census results determine apportionment for the U.S. House and for state house/assembly districts. 13 million people who are not supposed to be here could skew those numbers significantly.


----------



## occupied (Apr 27, 2019)

If this stands there is a counter-measure: Do not send the questionnaire back in red states.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Apr 27, 2019)

mikegriffith1 said:


> HUH???????  What does Jim Crow have to do with simply trying to find out how many people are in our country illegally?  Sheesh, what is wrong with you folks?  We have every right in the world to ask someone if they are a citizen, if they are here legally or illegally.  Census results determine apportionment for the U.S. House and for state house/assembly districts. 13 million people who are not supposed to be here could skew those numbers significantly.


The author of the article is trying to establish racism with the Roberts Court.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> on the other hand,  Democrats don't want anyone to know how many illegals are in the country, because when they again start pushing the amnesty known as "comprehensive immigration reform," they will bring up the "eleven million" myth again.
> 
> Personally, I don't imagine that there are a lot of illegals who will be filling out the census forms, one way or another.  Barry O told us they were living "in the shadows" and I suspect that's where they will remain - at least for now.


Yeah like there will be a lot of truth to  yes or no question. How is the census or the census taker going to check whether or not they are lying?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2019)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The left are always trying to downgrade the number of illegals in this country.  We say it's over 20 million and they say it's closer to 11 million.  No matter how many millions are here, the left also tries to convince us they are all angels, and they would never dream of voting illegally even though Democrats heavily favor them being here.
> 
> If you believe that, then I have a bridge to sell ya.  As Voter-ID is spreading across the land, Democrats realize they are losing the criminal/ illegal vote, and it needs to be replaced.  So their new push is having kids and criminals legally vote since few of them would actually vote Republican.
> 
> If a Democrat can't win by the rules, simply change the rules so Democrats can win.


Yeah you guys like to push that narrative but can't prove it.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Apr 27, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > on the other hand,  Democrats don't want anyone to know how many illegals are in the country, because when they again start pushing the amnesty known as "comprehensive immigration reform," they will bring up the "eleven million" myth again.
> ...


Simple! Ask them for a Birth Certificate or Social Security card.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 27, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > The left are always trying to downgrade the number of illegals in this country.  We say it's over 20 million and they say it's closer to 11 million.  No matter how many millions are here, the left also tries to convince us they are all angels, and they would never dream of voting illegally even though Democrats heavily favor them being here.
> ...



And which narrative is that?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 27, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > on the other hand,  Democrats don't want anyone to know how many illegals are in the country, because when they again start pushing the amnesty known as "comprehensive immigration reform," they will bring up the "eleven million" myth again.
> ...



How does a census taker verify anything?


----------



## Bush92 (Apr 27, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> I love it!
> 
> If you listen closely while reading this poorly reasoned propaganda piece by Slate you can hear teeny-tiny violins playing softly. The author is clearly triggered.
> 
> The Roberts Court Is Considering the Legal Reasoning of Jim Crow to Uphold a Rigged Census


Democrats play race card at every opportunity. Blacks live in the freest nation on earth with the best economic opportunities ever created. Quit your goddamn bitching. Liberals can’t get over the fact that the 1960’s are over. Editorial board of Slate needs to be shipped to North Korea and see how they like it there...whining bastards.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 27, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUH???????  What does Jim Crow have to do with simply trying to find out how many people are in our country illegally?  Sheesh, what is wrong with you folks?  We have every right in the world to ask someone if they are a citizen, if they are here legally or illegally.  Census results determine apportionment for the U.S. House and for state house/assembly districts. 13 million people who are not supposed to be here could skew those numbers significantly.
> ...



Trying to draw a line between a city closing pools because of blacks and being able to identify people in the country for who they are.  The biased article is really reaching for straws.


----------

